# My fav youtube educational videos:



## ed buller

Hi

here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions.









Seth Monahan







www.youtube.com













Christopher Brellochs


DR. B, aka Dr. Christopher Brellochs (educator & saxophonist) has taught collegiate music theory for 23 years! He teaches saxophone at Vassar College and is ...




www.youtube.com













FilmScoreAnalysis


My name is Brad Frey, and welcome to FilmScoreAnalysis! Here, you'll find full score reductions and analyses of popular film scores, and other film score rel...




www.youtube.com













Inside the Score


Deepen your appreciation of Classical and Film Music! To get in touch for business enquiries, use the email below - Thanks! Video Essays, Quick Guides, and A...




www.youtube.com













tomekkobialka







www.youtube.com













Oskar Hrankowski Music


Hello, my name is Oskar, I'm 17 and I'm from Poland. I'm an aspiring composer and I really love film music. My favourite composers are John Williams, Hans Zi...




www.youtube.com













Alan Belkin


Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.




www.youtube.com













MangoldProject


Hi Everyone, My name is MangoldProject (well, it's really Assaf), and I'm here to help you become a better piano or keyboard player, and a better musician ov...




www.youtube.com













Alex Moukala Tutorials


Tutorials on How To Write and Produce Orchestral Music by Alex Moukala: Official FL Studio Power User, Trailer Music & Videogame Music Composer. Trailer Cred...




www.youtube.com













OrchestrationOnline


Free online tutorial for the craft of orchestration. Please subscribe if you want me to keep track of your progress.




www.youtube.com













Frans Absil


Music composition and arranging techniques. Tonal and modern harmony. Jazz and popular music arranging. Functional music for video and games. Schillinger Sys...




www.youtube.com













Byron Weigel Music Theory







www.youtube.com













J Flinn







www.youtube.com













Lukas Kendall







www.youtube.com













weeklypiano


Piano nerds, unite! For private lessons, and to help take this channel to the next level, join my Patreon at https://www.patreon.com/weeklypiano




www.youtube.com













Scoring Arts


The mission of the Academy of Scoring Arts is to advance the creative and technical process of scoring visual media by bringing together composers, filmmaker...




www.youtube.com













Nahre Sol


Creative videos on music performance, practicing, and composition by pianist-composer Nahre Sol.




www.youtube.com













Adam Neely


Video essays, lessons and vlogs on new horizons in music and music theory. NYC-based bass player and composer Adam Neely brings you a new video every Monday ...




www.youtube.com













David McCaulley


Hello. My name is David McCaulley, and welcome to my channel! Here, you'll find a slew of analyses of popular film scores, video essays, and more! Please con...




www.youtube.com













John Powell


Welcome to the Official YouTube Page of Composer John Powell.




www.youtube.com













Paul Wilkinson


Youtube page for Musician/Improviser/Composer/Educator and Pianist Paul Wilkinson.




www.youtube.com







All the best

ed


----------



## premjj

Thank you for putting this list together. I wasn't aware of most of these. Looking forward to exploring.


----------



## Haakond

Lots of great resources here! Thanks for making this list


----------



## JohnG

good idea @ed buller


----------



## cqd

Mangold project is brilliant..

Nahre Sohl is a hottie too..


----------



## tokatila

I see the name "ed buller", I click, quality posts all the way.


----------



## tc9000

This is superb - thanks! There's so much great content freely available on youtube but mixed up in a sea of not so great content. That's when curated lists like this are like golddust.

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew0568

Ashton Gleckman


Ashton Gleckman is a composer for visual media. On this YouTube channel you can find the "Behind the Score" series, a series of videos dedicated to analyzing...




www.youtube.com





Ashton Gleckman's videos are incredible and he provides the MIDI files for his "Behind the Score" series


----------



## MartinH.

Good guitar focused theory videos: 









Signals Music Studio


Helping people write more music! Lessons and videos on music theory, scales, modes, chords, songwriting techniques, and song analysis with a focus on guitar.




www.youtube.com


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Great list here Ed. Thanks for sharing! I’ve learned a lot from these people.


----------



## Mike Fox

For electric guitar, Ben Eller is amazing.









Ben Eller







m.youtube.com


----------



## Uiroo

I'd like to add:









8-bit Music Theory


I love music and I love video games and I love analyzing and talking about music from video games




www.youtube.com













Music Matters


Learn music theory, aural tests, music composition, sight reading, piano and more! Prepare and practice for music exams and diplomas with Music Matters. Musi...




www.youtube.com













Rick Beato


Everything Music




www.youtube.com













Junkie XL


Tom Holkenborg, aka Junkie XL, is a Grammy nominated and multi platinum producer, musician, and composer whose versatility puts him on the cutting edge of co...




www.youtube.com













Mike Verta


The Official Channel of composer, director, visual effects and multimedia artist Mike Verta




www.youtube.com





Especially 8-bit-music theory, if you're into Zelda and stuff, it's just the best.


----------



## Nova

Also throwing this one in the list...great theory analysis and in an unusual format.









12tone


something something music theory. Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/12tonevideos Mailing list: http://eepurl.com/bD4LeT Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/12t...




www.youtube.com


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Regarding recording and mixing music, this is a great channel to get started: https://www.youtube.com/user/recordingrevolution


----------



## BlakStatus

I'm new around here (and to composing in general). Any recommendations for YT videos where they start in a DAW from scratch? Like a complete blank canvas. It seems like Alex has a couple videos where it's close to what I'm looking for but he basically has the arrangement finished.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

BlakStatus said:


> I'm new around here (and to composing in general). Any recommendations for YT videos where they start in a DAW from scratch? Like a complete blank canvas. It seems like Alex has a couple videos where it's close to what I'm looking for but he basically has the arrangement finished.


Hi there! Any styles in particular you’re looking for? I have a few on my channel if you’re at all interested:


----------



## BlakStatus

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi there! Any styles in particular you’re looking for? I have a few on my channel if you’re at all interested:



Thanks. I'll check those out. I come from a hip-hop/r&b/pop background. I don't have any styles in mind. Just want to see different scoring workflows since this is a new world to me. Best way for me to learn.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

BlakStatus said:


> Thanks. I'll check those out. I come from a hip-hop/r&b/pop background. I don't have any styles in mind. Just want to see different scoring workflows since this is a new world to me. Best way for me to learn.


Gotcha. Hope you enjoy these. Other channels that do start to finish videos include Dirk Ehlert and Daniel James. Those tend to be a little longer in nature.


----------



## BlakStatus

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Gotcha. Hope you enjoy these. Other channels that do start to finish videos include Dirk Ehlert and Daniel James. Those tend to be a little longer in nature.



I watched half of your moody trailer vid while I was at work. It was excellent and very beginner friendly. Exactly what I was looking for. Learning principles, best practices, and everything is good but I prefer your style. Which is more of "I'm going to do/try this and this is why" approach. I'll check out the other guys you mentioned too. Thanks again.


----------



## Greg

Been obsessed with watching Dudamel rehearsals lately. So many good ones on Youtube: 

I just love how he talks about the performance and all his suggestions are so well articulated. Try to imagine what he would say when I'm writing modulation :D


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

BlakStatus said:


> I watched half of your moody trailer vid while I was at work. It was excellent and very beginner friendly. Exactly what I was looking for. Learning principles, best practices, and everything is good but I prefer your style. Which is more of "I'm going to do/try this and this is why" approach. I'll check out the other guys you mentioned too. Thanks again.


I appreciate it, many thanks! Let me know if there are other styles you’re curious about; I’m always open to suggestions.


----------



## giafin

I've been following a number of the tutorials listed from which I have & am learning a great deal. I have found them essential viewing for complementing studying from manuals & textbooks - particularly for self-studying music enthusiasts like me. 

A big thank you to those generous music tutors.

Cheers


----------



## brunocoliveira

I cannot measure how important Alan Belkin and Thomas Goss (Orchestration Online) were in my musical training!


----------



## Jerry Growl

When it comes to general mixing tips, mastering, studio, speaker placement, thinking about releasing an album, many other great tips, basic pointers and valuable insight, this channel is invaluable:

Sonic Scoop


----------



## Kas

Composer David Bruce has also a very interesting channel

https://www.youtube.com/user/davidbrucedotnet


----------



## orwollgf194

ed buller said:


> Hi
> 
> here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Monahan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Brellochs
> 
> 
> DR. B, aka Dr. Christopher Brellochs (educator & saxophonist) has taught collegiate music theory for 23 years! He teaches saxophone at Vassar College and is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FilmScoreAnalysis
> 
> 
> My name is Brad Frey, and welcome to FilmScoreAnalysis! Here, you'll find full score reductions and analyses of popular film scores, and other film score rel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Score
> 
> 
> Deepen your appreciation of Classical and Film Music! To get in touch for business enquiries, use the email below - Thanks! Video Essays, Quick Guides, and A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomekkobialka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskar Hrankowski Music
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Oskar, I'm 17 and I'm from Poland. I'm an aspiring composer and I really love film music. My favourite composers are John Williams, Hans Zi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Belkin
> 
> 
> Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MangoldProject
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, My name is MangoldProject (well, it's really Assaf), and I'm here to help you become a better piano or keyboard player, and a better musician ov...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Moukala Tutorials
> 
> 
> Tutorials on How To Write and Produce Orchestral Music by Alex Moukala: Official FL Studio Power User, Trailer Music & Videogame Music Composer. Trailer Cred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrchestrationOnline
> 
> 
> Free online tutorial for the craft of orchestration. Please subscribe if you want me to keep track of your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frans Absil
> 
> 
> Music composition and arranging techniques. Tonal and modern harmony. Jazz and popular music arranging. Functional music for video and games. Schillinger Sys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byron Weigel Music Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Flinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Kendall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeklypiano
> 
> 
> Piano nerds, unite! For private lessons, and to help take this channel to the next level, join my Patreon at https://www.patreon.com/weeklypiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoring Arts
> 
> 
> The mission of the Academy of Scoring Arts is to advance the creative and technical process of scoring visual media by bringing together composers, filmmaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahre Sol
> 
> 
> Creative videos on music performance, practicing, and composition by pianist-composer Nahre Sol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Neely
> 
> 
> Video essays, lessons and vlogs on new horizons in music and music theory. NYC-based bass player and composer Adam Neely brings you a new video every Monday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David McCaulley
> 
> 
> Hello. My name is David McCaulley, and welcome to my channel! Here, you'll find a slew of analyses of popular film scores, video essays, and more! Please con...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Powell
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Official YouTube Page of Composer John Powell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Wilkinson
> 
> 
> Youtube page for Musician/Improviser/Composer/Educator and Pianist Paul Wilkinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> ed



Ohh some great study material here.

I'm always a fan of watching along with the scores to orchestral classics.

Can never go wrong with some Rhapsody in Blue...


----------



## dzilizzi

orwollgf194 said:


> Ohh some great study material here.
> 
> I'm always a fan of watching along with the scores to orchestral classics.
> 
> Can never go wrong with some Rhapsody in Blue...



Piano music is easier for me to follow along. No trying to figure out which instrument line I should be following for what instrument. 

But I agree. It is great to be able to follow the notes while listening.

Edit - Started watching after posting. It isn't straight piano, which I was expecting. I wish the scores were a little larger.


----------



## dzilizzi

I've been really loving Guy Michelmore's channel. He is really fun to listen to and you learn something:


----------



## davidson

David Bennetts videos are excellent;

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz2iUx-Imr6HgDC3zAFpjOw/videos


----------



## orwollgf194

dzilizzi said:


> Piano music is easier for me to follow along. No trying to figure out which instrument line I should be following for what instrument.
> 
> But I agree. It is great to be able to follow the notes while listening.
> 
> Edit - Started watching after posting. It isn't straight piano, which I was expecting. I wish the scores were a little larger.



Haha yea, very true- you do have to squint to see all the parts... but it's fun getting an idea of the piece at least!


----------



## tc9000

dzilizzi said:


> I've been really loving Guy Michelmore's channel. He is really fun to listen to and you learn something:




seconded - Guy's vids never fail to put a smile on my face, as well as teaching me stuff


----------



## Yogevs

tc9000 said:


> seconded - Guy's vids never fail to put a smile on my face, as well as teaching me stuff



Yup - Guy is awesome


----------



## Akarin

tc9000 said:


> seconded - Guy's vids never fail to put a smile on my face, as well as teaching me stuff



Both him and Mike Verta always make me smile. 

This channel is not bad either:









Nico Schuele







m.youtube.com





😬


----------



## Yogevs

Akarin said:


> Both him and Mike Verta always make me smile.
> 
> This channel is not bad either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nico Schuele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😬



I started following your channel a couple of weeks ago. I really like it but it is super hard for me to really enjoy it with the text-to-voice thing that is going on there :/


----------



## Akarin

Yogevs said:


> I started following your channel a couple of weeks ago. I really like it but it is super hard for me to really enjoy it with the text-to-voice thing that is going on there :/



I get that... ...but with 6 kids around, recording my voice is a bit complicated


----------



## Yogevs

Akarin said:


> I get that... ...but with 6 kids around, recording my voice is a bit complicated



I get that as well. I have only 2 kids but 90% of my composition time happens after they go to sleep


----------



## Markrs

Akarin said:


> Both him and Mike Verta always make me smile.
> 
> This channel is not bad either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nico Schuele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😬


I’m learning more from your channel than any other at the moment as you focus on how to do things like; compose from a piano sketch or how to do ostinato... things I can really follow and do myself. This whole field of composition is very daunting, I watched a video where @christianhenson admitted sobbing when he tried to compose the for time and to be honest I really know the feeling. When you add in learning synths and sound design as well, it feels like climbing up a mountain. However Nico your videos and humour which I make it that bit easier.


----------



## Markrs

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi there! Any styles in particular you’re looking for? I have a few on my channel if you’re at all interested:



Just wanted to say that along with Nico’s videos I am learning a huge amount from your videos and it makes a real difference trying to understand this mind boggling area of study.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Markrs said:


> Just wanted to say that along with Nico’s videos I am learning a huge amount from your videos and it makes a real difference trying to understand this mind boggling area of study.


Thank you Markrs! Very happy to help.


----------



## Akarin

Markrs said:


> I’m learning more from your channel than any other at the moment as you focus on how to do things like; compose from a piano sketch or how to do ostinato... things I can really follow and do myself. This whole field of composition is very daunting, I watched a video where @christianhenson admitted sobbing when he tried to compose the for time and to be honest I really know the feeling. When you add in learning synths and sound design as well, it feels like climbing up a mountain. However Nico your videos and humour which I make it that bit easier.



These are some high praises! Thanks a lot for this. As I started myself about two years ago, I definitely remember the beginner feeling. It's still very fresh. Been teaching software programming for many years now and I always try to "make the videos I would have wanted to see when starting", if this makes sense


----------



## CatOrchestra

Wonderful channels : )

Any Coursera recommendations? : )


----------



## Elois

This is one of my favorite YouTube channel regarding harmony (in French however) :









Gradus ad Parnassum


Gradus ad Parnassum est un site dédié à l'écriture musicale. Son ambition est d'apporter de solides éléments pour une meilleure compréhension et maîtrise de ...




www.youtube.com





The last videos also deal with counterpoint !


----------



## BWG

Andrew0568 said:


> Ashton Gleckman
> 
> 
> Ashton Gleckman is a composer for visual media. On this YouTube channel you can find the "Behind the Score" series, a series of videos dedicated to analyzing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashton Gleckman's videos are incredible and he provides the MIDI files for his "Behind the Score" series


Made an account just to say thank you for posting this!!! Brilliant channel.


----------



## SlHarder

Does anyone know what Michael New is doing these days?









Michael New


I do lessons on music theory, ranging from simple topics like chords or rhythm to more complex things like how to write music. I also upload songs I've writt...




www.youtube.com





I was reminded of his videos as I was putting together a list for a friend new to music theory. Lots of really good vids here with tons of views but he hasn't posted in a couple of years. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## classified_the_x

I seriously need 3 minutes back in my life, from clicking in the first 4 links. sorry


----------



## ashtongleckman

BWG said:


> Made an account just to say thank you for posting this!!! Brilliant channel.


thank you for the kind words


----------



## Alexandre

ed buller said:


> Hi
> 
> here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Monahan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Brellochs
> 
> 
> DR. B, aka Dr. Christopher Brellochs (educator & saxophonist) has taught collegiate music theory for 23 years! He teaches saxophone at Vassar College and is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FilmScoreAnalysis
> 
> 
> My name is Brad Frey, and welcome to FilmScoreAnalysis! Here, you'll find full score reductions and analyses of popular film scores, and other film score rel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Score
> 
> 
> Deepen your appreciation of Classical and Film Music! To get in touch for business enquiries, use the email below - Thanks! Video Essays, Quick Guides, and A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomekkobialka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskar Hrankowski Music
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Oskar, I'm 17 and I'm from Poland. I'm an aspiring composer and I really love film music. My favourite composers are John Williams, Hans Zi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Belkin
> 
> 
> Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MangoldProject
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, My name is MangoldProject (well, it's really Assaf), and I'm here to help you become a better piano or keyboard player, and a better musician ov...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Moukala Tutorials
> 
> 
> Tutorials on How To Write and Produce Orchestral Music by Alex Moukala: Official FL Studio Power User, Trailer Music & Videogame Music Composer. Trailer Cred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrchestrationOnline
> 
> 
> Free online tutorial for the craft of orchestration. Please subscribe if you want me to keep track of your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frans Absil
> 
> 
> Music composition and arranging techniques. Tonal and modern harmony. Jazz and popular music arranging. Functional music for video and games. Schillinger Sys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byron Weigel Music Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Flinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Kendall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeklypiano
> 
> 
> Piano nerds, unite! For private lessons, and to help take this channel to the next level, join my Patreon at https://www.patreon.com/weeklypiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoring Arts
> 
> 
> The mission of the Academy of Scoring Arts is to advance the creative and technical process of scoring visual media by bringing together composers, filmmaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahre Sol
> 
> 
> Creative videos on music performance, practicing, and composition by pianist-composer Nahre Sol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Neely
> 
> 
> Video essays, lessons and vlogs on new horizons in music and music theory. NYC-based bass player and composer Adam Neely brings you a new video every Monday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David McCaulley
> 
> 
> Hello. My name is David McCaulley, and welcome to my channel! Here, you'll find a slew of analyses of popular film scores, video essays, and more! Please con...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Powell
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Official YouTube Page of Composer John Powell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Wilkinson
> 
> 
> Youtube page for Musician/Improviser/Composer/Educator and Pianist Paul Wilkinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> ed


You are so VERY helpful Ed...thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## brianbuchanan

Nice treasure trove of nuggets, Ed. Appreciate the share


----------



## wsimpson

If you use FL Studio, you should really check out:

http://https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIcCXe3iWo6lq-iWKV40Oug (In the Mix YouTube Channel)

He is an excellent presenter and I learned a lot from him while I was using that software.

Another great source is:

http://https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ7QbJQgJSSdd_v-VxdO6Gg (Spitfire Audio YouTube Channel)

I have never seen a software company spend so much effort in the education space. Really great content here and it doesn't only apply to their products.


----------



## secondtiersound

Thanks for this. I will have to check some out I haven't seen before.
Cheers!


----------



## PaulieDC

ed buller said:


> Hi
> 
> here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions.


Great list, just found this NOW. I only knew of four of your choices, the rest are new to explore. 👍


----------



## tim727

Here's a great Evenant video I saw the other day related to creating orchestral music that sounds big but also clear and defined. It was fantastic and got me thinking about things I had never thought about before. For instance I don't think I had ever highlighted all my instrument tracks simultaneously before to look at the notes/midi across the full sonic spectrum instead of just looking at a track or two at once. I instantly used the things I learned in that video to write a much more clean, defined, and powerful piece on my next go ... a piece that had clear melody, harmony, and countermelody and didn't have a bunch of instruments all competing with each other in the same space. Can't recommend it enough.



(Note: I'm a hobbyist and not a pro)


----------



## el-bo

Nice suggestions! Some to add, perhaps:

Gregory Scott of Kush Audio:



https://www.youtube.com/c/TheHouseofKushTV/videos





---------

Ken Lewis:



https://www.youtube.com/c/MixingNight/videos






-----

Mixing With Mike:



https://www.youtube.com/user/mpginsidervideo/videos


----------



## Ivan M.




----------



## Ivan M.




----------



## JimDiGritz

I haven't seen this channel https://www.youtube.com/c/MattiaChiappa, mentioned

His 10 Orchestrastion Techniques playlist  feels like a really comprehensive Orchestration Recipes - so far each video has 10 or so variations of arrangements on a theme... 


Also Alex Heppelman's channel has some really in depth playlists:



https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexHeppelmann


----------



## tebling

JimDiGritz said:


> Also Alex Heppelman's channel has some really in depth playlists:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexHeppelmann



+1 for Alex. I'm taking lessons from him, and he's a fantastic teacher. He's definitely leveled up my skills in both composition and orchestration in a relatively short period.


----------



## aeliron

Andrew0568 said:


> Ashton Gleckman
> 
> 
> Ashton Gleckman is a composer for visual media. On this YouTube channel you can find the "Behind the Score" series, a series of videos dedicated to analyzing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashton Gleckman's videos are incredible and he provides the MIDI files for his "Behind the Score" series


How do you get those files?


----------



## Markrs

aeliron said:


> How do you get those files?


There is a thread with many of the files on and each youtube video has a link to the files in the description.






Film Score Project Files - Download Hub


Hey all, I wanted to create a place where I can post the project files for all my mockups. Hopefully it will be a bit easier to navigate than going through the YouTube descriptions. I'll update the list as new ones become available. Hope this helps. Best, Ashton Wonder Woman Interstellar...




vi-control.net


----------



## Markrs

tebling said:


> +1 for Alex. I'm taking lessons from him, and he's a fantastic teacher. He's definitely leveled up my skills in both composition and orchestration in a relatively short period.


Alex (@A.Heppelmann) really is a great teacher and incredibly supportive. I also strongly recommended for anyone wanting to progress their composition and orchestration.


----------



## Dom Sewell

Hi folks - hope it's OK if I alert members and interested practitioners to my YouTube channel which deals specifically with John Williams's harmonic language using (at the moment) mostly The Phantom Menace and other Star Wars cues as examples. 

I build upon Mark Richards' fantastic work on octatonic and hexatonic sets as well as the Hungarian Minor scale and other specific chord types including polychords, 'wrong note' bass and quasi-atonal musical language and other pitch note complexes (like 5-note and 6-note collections).

Am very grateful to Ed Buller who's been brilliant at supporting and promoting the channel as well as my superb patrons too. 

Here's the channel - would be interested in your collective thoughts... and just continuing dialogue about JW's rich language. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmbLob6MBcGoszexOqGz0eg

It might be slightly odd to tackle some of this from a pitch class set angle (rather than neo-Riemannian theory) but it was a way of me understanding what links seemingly disparate chords with each other. 

D


----------



## chrishurn

Dom Sewell said:


> Hi folks - hope it's OK if I alert members and interested practitioners to my YouTube channel which deals specifically with John Williams's harmonic language using (at the moment) mostly The Phantom Menace and other Star Wars cues as examples.
> 
> I build upon Mark Richards' fantastic work on octatonic and hexatonic sets as well as the Hungarian Minor scale and other specific chord types including polychords, 'wrong note' bass and quasi-atonal musical language and other pitch note complexes (like 5-note and 6-note collections).
> 
> Am very grateful to Ed Buller who's been brilliant at supporting and promoting the channel as well as my superb patrons too.
> 
> Here's the channel - would be interested in your collective thoughts... and just continuing dialogue about JW's rich language.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmbLob6MBcGoszexOqGz0eg
> 
> It might be slightly odd to tackle some of this from a pitch class set angle (rather than neo-Riemannian theory) but it was a way of me understanding what links seemingly disparate chords with each other.
> 
> D


Just discovered your channel recently and I'm looking forward to going through all the videos when I can. I also have been doing Mark Richards' course but from what I've seen your material looks fantastic too. So much to learn.


----------



## Dom Sewell

Empire Strikes Back - first cue and the voice leading and tonal scheme is mind blowing (I mean we already knew that)… a deep dive using pitch class sets to show harmonic relationships between chords


----------



## Dom Sewell

Back to Phantom Menace today with 5M3 Anakin's Theme - lots of interest here and some interesting quartal/susp stuff later on....


----------



## Divico

Ryan leach does amazingly helpful short videos about composition/orchestration 


https://youtube.com/c/RyanLeach


----------



## Paul Thiébaut

I'd definitely recommend you guys to check Joël Dollié. He has a whole list of mixing orchestral music tutorials which is a gold mine. I learned a ton of valuable stuff for my mockups from him.

Here's his channel : https://www.youtube.com/c/JoëlDollié/videos


----------



## LatinXCombo

el-bo said:


> Nice suggestions! Some to add, perhaps:
> 
> Gregory Scott of Kush Audio:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TheHouseofKushTV/videos



Okay, this video was great, and exactly what I needed to hear at this moment. Thank you.


----------



## Sardine

I just discovered Ashton Gleckman and liked it a lot. Will continue to check these out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheMusicSync

ed buller said:


> Hi
> 
> here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Monahan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Brellochs
> 
> 
> DR. B, aka Dr. Christopher Brellochs (educator & saxophonist) has taught collegiate music theory for 23 years! He teaches saxophone at Vassar College and is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FilmScoreAnalysis
> 
> 
> My name is Brad Frey, and welcome to FilmScoreAnalysis! Here, you'll find full score reductions and analyses of popular film scores, and other film score rel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Score
> 
> 
> Deepen your appreciation of Classical and Film Music! To get in touch for business enquiries, use the email below - Thanks! Video Essays, Quick Guides, and A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomekkobialka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskar Hrankowski Music
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Oskar, I'm 17 and I'm from Poland. I'm an aspiring composer and I really love film music. My favourite composers are John Williams, Hans Zi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Belkin
> 
> 
> Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MangoldProject
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, My name is MangoldProject (well, it's really Assaf), and I'm here to help you become a better piano or keyboard player, and a better musician ov...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Moukala Tutorials
> 
> 
> Tutorials on How To Write and Produce Orchestral Music by Alex Moukala: Official FL Studio Power User, Trailer Music & Videogame Music Composer. Trailer Cred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrchestrationOnline
> 
> 
> Free online tutorial for the craft of orchestration. Please subscribe if you want me to keep track of your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frans Absil
> 
> 
> Music composition and arranging techniques. Tonal and modern harmony. Jazz and popular music arranging. Functional music for video and games. Schillinger Sys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byron Weigel Music Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Flinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Kendall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeklypiano
> 
> 
> Piano nerds, unite! For private lessons, and to help take this channel to the next level, join my Patreon at https://www.patreon.com/weeklypiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoring Arts
> 
> 
> The mission of the Academy of Scoring Arts is to advance the creative and technical process of scoring visual media by bringing together composers, filmmaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahre Sol
> 
> 
> Creative videos on music performance, practicing, and composition by pianist-composer Nahre Sol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Neely
> 
> 
> Video essays, lessons and vlogs on new horizons in music and music theory. NYC-based bass player and composer Adam Neely brings you a new video every Monday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David McCaulley
> 
> 
> Hello. My name is David McCaulley, and welcome to my channel! Here, you'll find a slew of analyses of popular film scores, video essays, and more! Please con...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Powell
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Official YouTube Page of Composer John Powell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Wilkinson
> 
> 
> Youtube page for Musician/Improviser/Composer/Educator and Pianist Paul Wilkinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> ed





ed buller said:


> Hi
> 
> here in one place are my Fav Youtube videos. You can learn heaps from these babies and some of them have Patreon subscriptions for as low as $5 a month which will let you start a dialogue and ask questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Monahan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Brellochs
> 
> 
> DR. B, aka Dr. Christopher Brellochs (educator & saxophonist) has taught collegiate music theory for 23 years! He teaches saxophone at Vassar College and is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FilmScoreAnalysis
> 
> 
> My name is Brad Frey, and welcome to FilmScoreAnalysis! Here, you'll find full score reductions and analyses of popular film scores, and other film score rel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Score
> 
> 
> Deepen your appreciation of Classical and Film Music! To get in touch for business enquiries, use the email below - Thanks! Video Essays, Quick Guides, and A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomekkobialka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskar Hrankowski Music
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Oskar, I'm 17 and I'm from Poland. I'm an aspiring composer and I really love film music. My favourite composers are John Williams, Hans Zi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Belkin
> 
> 
> Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MangoldProject
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, My name is MangoldProject (well, it's really Assaf), and I'm here to help you become a better piano or keyboard player, and a better musician ov...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Moukala Tutorials
> 
> 
> Tutorials on How To Write and Produce Orchestral Music by Alex Moukala: Official FL Studio Power User, Trailer Music & Videogame Music Composer. Trailer Cred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OrchestrationOnline
> 
> 
> Free online tutorial for the craft of orchestration. Please subscribe if you want me to keep track of your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frans Absil
> 
> 
> Music composition and arranging techniques. Tonal and modern harmony. Jazz and popular music arranging. Functional music for video and games. Schillinger Sys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byron Weigel Music Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Flinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Kendall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeklypiano
> 
> 
> Piano nerds, unite! For private lessons, and to help take this channel to the next level, join my Patreon at https://www.patreon.com/weeklypiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoring Arts
> 
> 
> The mission of the Academy of Scoring Arts is to advance the creative and technical process of scoring visual media by bringing together composers, filmmaker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahre Sol
> 
> 
> Creative videos on music performance, practicing, and composition by pianist-composer Nahre Sol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Neely
> 
> 
> Video essays, lessons and vlogs on new horizons in music and music theory. NYC-based bass player and composer Adam Neely brings you a new video every Monday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David McCaulley
> 
> 
> Hello. My name is David McCaulley, and welcome to my channel! Here, you'll find a slew of analyses of popular film scores, video essays, and more! Please con...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Powell
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Official YouTube Page of Composer John Powell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Wilkinson
> 
> 
> Youtube page for Musician/Improviser/Composer/Educator and Pianist Paul Wilkinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best


Very good selection! Thanks!


----------



## cqd

I almost don't want to post it, because it's that good, 
But this guy's entire channel is absolute gold..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Another nice YouTube channel I found recently



https://www.youtube.com/c/TonyManfredonia


----------



## Paul Thiébaut

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Another nice YouTube channel I found recently
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TonyManfredonia


Oh yesss @TonyManfredonia makes great videos !


----------



## JCT-MusicTech

CatOrchestra said:


> Wonderful channels : )
> 
> Any Coursera recommendations? : )


Courses:

Fundamentals of Music Theory (by the University of Edinburgh)
Getting Started With Music Theory (by Michigan State University)
Introduction to Classical Music (by Yale University)
Write Like Mozart: An Introduction to Classical Music Composition (by the National University of Singapore)
The American South: Its Stories, Music and Art (by the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill)
Approaching Music Theory: Melodic Forms and Simple Harmony (by the California Institute of the Arts (CalArts))
Music for Wellness (by Berklee College of Music)
The Art of Vocal Production (by Berklee College of Music)
Building Your Career in Music: Developing a Brand and Funding Your Music (by Berklee College of Music)
Pro Tools Basics (by Berklee College of Music)
Fandom, Community, and Identity in Popular Music (by the University of Colorado Boulder)
Copyright for Multimedia (by Duke University)
Music as Biology: What We Like to Hear and Why (by Duke University)
Fundamentals of Audio and Music Engineering: Part 1 - Musical Sound & Electronics (by the University of Rochester)
History of Rock, Part One (by the University of Rochester)
History of Rock, Part Two (by the University of Rochester)
The Blues: Understanding and Performing an American Art Form (by the University of Rochester)
The Music of the Beatles (by the University of Rochester)
The Music of the Rolling Stones, 1962-1974 (by the University of Rochester)
The Beauty of Kunqu Opera (by the Chinese University of Hong Kong)
Fundamentals of Rehearsing Music Ensembles (by the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill)
Understanding the Music Business: What is Music Worth? (by Vanderbilt University)
Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas (A course in six parts by the Curtis Institute of Music)
So You Think You Know Tango? (by Emory University)
The Importance and Power of Music in our Society (by Universiteit Leiden/Leiden University)
Music and Social Action (by Yale University)
Richard Schechner's Introduction to Performance Studies (by New York University)
Teaching the Violin and Viola: Creating a Healthy Foundation (by Northwestern University)
Intimacy of Creativity: Entering the Minds of Composers (by the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology)
The Place of Music in 21st Century Education (by the University of Sydney)
Music's Big Bang: The Genesis of Rock 'n' Roll (by the University of Florida)
Today's Music Industry (by West Virginia University)
Specializations:

The Singer Songwriter (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
How to Play Guitar (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
The DIY Musician (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
The Business of Music Production (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Music Production (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Music Education for Teachers (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Developing Your Musicianship (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Songwriting: Writing, Arranging, and Producing Music (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Electronic Music Production (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Music Business (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
Musician’s Professional Toolbox: Your Portfolio Career (4-course specialization by the University of Colorado Boulder)
Exploring Piano Literature: The Piano Sonata (3-course specialization by the University of Michigan)


----------



## Alexandre

JCT-MusicTech said:


> Courses:
> 
> Fundamentals of Music Theory (by the University of Edinburgh)
> Getting Started With Music Theory (by Michigan State University)
> Introduction to Classical Music (by Yale University)
> Write Like Mozart: An Introduction to Classical Music Composition (by the National University of Singapore)
> The American South: Its Stories, Music and Art (by the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill)
> Approaching Music Theory: Melodic Forms and Simple Harmony (by the California Institute of the Arts (CalArts))
> Music for Wellness (by Berklee College of Music)
> The Art of Vocal Production (by Berklee College of Music)
> Building Your Career in Music: Developing a Brand and Funding Your Music (by Berklee College of Music)
> Pro Tools Basics (by Berklee College of Music)
> Fandom, Community, and Identity in Popular Music (by the University of Colorado Boulder)
> Copyright for Multimedia (by Duke University)
> Music as Biology: What We Like to Hear and Why (by Duke University)
> Fundamentals of Audio and Music Engineering: Part 1 - Musical Sound & Electronics (by the University of Rochester)
> History of Rock, Part One (by the University of Rochester)
> History of Rock, Part Two (by the University of Rochester)
> The Blues: Understanding and Performing an American Art Form (by the University of Rochester)
> The Music of the Beatles (by the University of Rochester)
> The Music of the Rolling Stones, 1962-1974 (by the University of Rochester)
> The Beauty of Kunqu Opera (by the Chinese University of Hong Kong)
> Fundamentals of Rehearsing Music Ensembles (by the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill)
> Understanding the Music Business: What is Music Worth? (by Vanderbilt University)
> Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas (A course in six parts by the Curtis Institute of Music)
> So You Think You Know Tango? (by Emory University)
> The Importance and Power of Music in our Society (by Universiteit Leiden/Leiden University)
> Music and Social Action (by Yale University)
> Richard Schechner's Introduction to Performance Studies (by New York University)
> Teaching the Violin and Viola: Creating a Healthy Foundation (by Northwestern University)
> Intimacy of Creativity: Entering the Minds of Composers (by the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology)
> The Place of Music in 21st Century Education (by the University of Sydney)
> Music's Big Bang: The Genesis of Rock 'n' Roll (by the University of Florida)
> Today's Music Industry (by West Virginia University)
> Specializations:
> 
> The Singer Songwriter (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> How to Play Guitar (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> The DIY Musician (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> The Business of Music Production (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Music Production (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Music Education for Teachers (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Developing Your Musicianship (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Songwriting: Writing, Arranging, and Producing Music (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Electronic Music Production (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Music Business (4-course specialization by Berklee College of Music)
> Musician’s Professional Toolbox: Your Portfolio Career (4-course specialization by the University of Colorado Boulder)
> Exploring Piano Literature: The Piano Sonata (3-course specialization by the University of Michigan)


Let's not forget all the great tutorials about Ableton and sound design!!


----------

